# First of the year



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Driving home awhile ago, saw the first fawn of the year for me. It and its mother were standing in the middle of the road trying to decide to cross over into a plowed field. The doe ran back into the woods they came from and the fawn just stood in the road not knowing what to do. Must have been real new as it was about the size of a Chihuahua with long legs. 

It finally ran into the road ditch on the field side where the grass was almost as tall as it. Some knuckleheads in a hurry continued to speed by even though they saw it and I was trying to slow them down. Really frosts me no end! 

Anyhow I guess the birthing is beginning, so when you see a doe crossing the road, keep your eyes peeled for fawns. Can't help but smile when you see those cuties.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Seen quite a few up around me....had a field full of them on the way home last week....had to of been 4-5 of them jumping around. Cool too see.....

on another note on the way home from sandusky we had 5 fox pups and a mother about 20 yards off the road.....was able to stop and snap a few photos! Pretty cool!

Heres a pic of three of them!


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

I seen a few getting bucky the other day


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

This was behind the house last week. I had a big brush pile to burn and luckily i found this before it was to late.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

